# Beretta 92a1 question.. curiosity



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

I just bought a 92a1 and love the aesthetics and feel of it, haven't got to shoot it yet. Just a quick question. I am unfamiliar with the 92a1 as i made a quick buy decision, and highly doubt i will regret it. 

I know the proper way to disassemble the gun is to have the slide forward before rotating the take-down notch. I am curious if taking it down with the slide retracted damages the gun? I've seen it done this way before and am just curious


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

thomismetal said:


> I just bought a 92a1 and love the aesthetics and feel of it, haven't got to shoot it yet. Just a quick question. I am unfamiliar with the 92a1 as i made a quick buy decision, and highly doubt i will regret it.
> 
> I know the proper way to disassemble the gun is to have the slide forward before rotating the take-down notch. I am curious if taking it down with the slide retracted damages the gun? I've seen it done this way before and am just curious


I've owned a 92 series pistol for some 20 years and you are correct about the takedown procedure, why anyone would want to retract the slide before takedown makes no sense to me. All you'd be doing is compressing the recoil spring and creating undue tension for no purpose or advantage, which in fact could create problems. I don't believe it would hurt the firearm but my question is why?


----------



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

well maybe because since some guns do require the slide to be back? I'm not sure. My Bersa Thunder is that way. Gotta keep the slide back and then rotate the take down lever. Oh well, can't wait to shoot the Beretta tomorrow. I think ill make my girlfriend sleep on the floor tonight and let the gun have its own side of the bed.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

thomismetal said:


> well maybe because since some guns do require the slide to be back? I'm not sure. My Bersa Thunder is that way. Gotta keep the slide back and then rotate the take down lever. Oh well, can't wait to shoot the Beretta tomorrow. I think ill make my girlfriend sleep on the floor tonight and let the gun have its own side of the bed.


I own the PX4 subcompact which likewise is advised to retract the slide before takedown. That being said, some guns do, but not the Beretta 92(handgun manual). BTW Congrats and I'm sure you will come to respect and enjoy your new purchase. My 92 has been flawless for over 20 years and shoots as good today as the day i bought it and i can shoot the legs off flies at 15 yards w/ it.:gib:.


----------



## thomismetal (Sep 27, 2012)

That's great to hear. I'm so happy to add another one to my pistol family. I'm sure it won't disappoint.


----------



## jm38 (Jun 30, 2012)

Just remember all 92's shoot left


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

And low........


jm38 said:


> Just remember all 92's shoot left


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i cannot believe all 92's shoot low and to the left


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, that is the shooters problem with pulling the gun while pulling the trigger


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

hideit said:


> i cannot believe all 92's shoot low and to the left


Any handgun may need a drift of the rear sight as mine did, most don't. 92's are exceptionally accurate pistols, it's the shooter 90% of the time w/ shooting low or left or high or wherever. I would advise bench resting any pistol you feel is not shooting bullseye, at least you will know whether it's the shooter or the sights.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The 92's don't shoot left and low.

The shooters do!


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Low and left? That sounds like a shooter issue.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Maybe I'm misunderstanding the question? 

I have numerous Beretta's. I always retract the slide a bit when disassembling the pistol. It takes pressure off the lever and makes the procedure a bit easier. 

Personal preference maybe?


----------

